# New to me oldie. Remember Carl Heald kits?



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

He,he. Maybe take some time off the golf cart. Used to see these listed when only having lint in my pockets.
Customer assembled. On rare occasion a dealer assembled them but mostly they all left the factory in kit firm.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

My uncle had one of those in the mid-to late 70's.


----------

